# Rechnungen schreiben ohne Kleingewerbe?



## Mogli-Designz (10. August 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

ich bin angestellter Mediengestalter, würde aber gerne bis ca. 300 Euro im Monat dazu verdienen. 
Das Unternehmen möchte natürlich gerne Rechnungen habe, da ich nicht selbstständig bin geht das doch nicht oder?

Hoffe hier auf Antwort...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2010)

Hallo!

Oh ha, heikles Thema.
Wenn es eine einmalige Einnahme wäre, sollte es eigentlich möglich sein es bei der Einkommensteuer als sonstige Einnahme zu verbuchen.
Da Du aber von monatlich 300 EUR redest (auf Dauer angelegte Gewinnerziehlungsabsicht), dürfte es unter die Rubrik "gewerbsmässige Tätigkeit" fallen..... und dann brauchst Du einen Gewerbeschein.
Der Gewerbeschein selbst ist ja nicht das Problem, nur die damit verbundenen Pflichten erfordern mehr oder weniger viel Aufwand.
Aber um ganz sicher zu gehen, würde ich lieber beim zuständigen Finanzamt nachfragen.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: dieses ist wie immer keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wider.


----------



## Mogli-Designz (10. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Hniweis.


----------



## StupidBoy (11. August 2010)

Evt. wäre es eine Möglichkeit, dass dich dein Arbeitgeber ein zweites Mal als 400 EUR-Kraft einstellt. Damit lassen sich je nach Fall teilweise erhebliche Steuern und Abgaben einsparen (sofern die Lücke nicht inzwischen geschlossen wurde). Du solltest aber immer bedenken, dass du zwar Wege finden wirst Abgaben zu sparen, damit aber auch auf eine soziale Absicherung verzichtest. Wenn du ein Gerwerbe betreibst, solltest du dich dringend mit dem Thema Scheinselbständigkeit befassen, das ist eine Straftat.

Im Übrigen gilt auch bei mir: völlig Unverbindliches Gerede, ich bin keineswegs Qualifiziert und dies ist auch keinesfalls eine Rechtsberatung. Du bzw. dein Arbeitgeber sollte einen Steuerberater oder anderweitig qualifizierten Menschen konsultieren, um bei solchen rechtlich wie moralisch heiklen Konstruktionen zu beraten.


----------



## Mogli-Designz (11. August 2010)

Hey Stupidboy, 
ich denke ich werde heute mal beim Finanzamt anrufen. Will mich keinesfalls auf dünnem Eis bewegen...
Will Klarheit und eine qualifizierte Aussage haben, daher denke ich das dass FA die beste Wahl ist...

Danke dir für deine Tipps


----------



## Leola13 (11. August 2010)

Hai,

das Unternehmen möchte natürlich Rechnungen haben auf denen abzugsfähige Umsatzsteuerbeträge ausgewiesen sind.
.. und solche Rechnungen darfst du als Privat Person nicht ausstellen, dazu brauchst du einen Gewerbeschein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Mogli-Designz (11. August 2010)

Wofür sind eigentlich diese Ust-Beträge?
Für wen sind die wichtig? Vor allem wofür sind die wichtig?


----------



## sheel (11. August 2010)

Du kennst die Umsatz/Mehrwertssteuer nicht (die man bei jedem Lebensmittel zB dazubezahlt)?

Bei den Firmen läuft das allerdings ein bisschen anders, einfach gesagt liefern die ihre kassierten Steuern ans Finanzamt ab und bekommen dafür den Betrag Ust, den sie selber an andere Firmen etc zahlen, wieder zurück.

Deswegen hätten sie gerne Leute, die ihnen die Ust auf die Rechnung schreiben dürfen; das bekommen sie dann vom Finanzamt zurück.


----------



## Mogli-Designz (11. August 2010)

Ahh alles klar, nun verstehe ich...
Den normalen Rechnungsbetrag bekommen die dann nicht zurück?


----------



## sheel (11. August 2010)

Nein, so nett ist das Finanzamt auch zu Firmen nicht 

Sie zahlen dir ja was, damit du für die Firma irgendwas machst bzw. sie von dir etwas kaufen
Das Finanzamt hat davon ja nichts


----------



## Mogli-Designz (11. August 2010)

Achso, das heißt also dass die Firma eigentlich immer eine Rechnung mit Ust. benötigt....
Ansonsten bekomen sie beim Jahresausgleich nichts wieder...


----------



## sheel (11. August 2010)

Genau.
Ist zwar kein Muss, aber eine gewinnorientierte Firma hats natürlich so lieber.
Nur: Dafür braucht man eben den Gewerbeschein, mit allem was dazugehört


----------



## Mogli-Designz (11. August 2010)

Achso, langsam leuchtet es mir ein.
Sagen wir mal, die Firma ist nicht gewinnorientiert und braucht keine Ust. 

Wie hoch dürfen meine Rechnung im Monat/Jahr ausfallen als Privatperson?
Ohne das ih extra einen Gewerbeschein beantragen muss?


----------

